# Message to Admins



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

I notice that my threads are being deleted (or maybe moved.) If I am violating the policy of the forum I would gladly stop posting information regarding bills A3275, S2041 and info about the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance.

No one is sending me a pm notifying me that I am doing something wrong - so please advise.

Thanks
Ant


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*not doing anything wrong*

They were moved to the lounge and I apologize for not letting you know. The posts are great but should really be put in the lounge.


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

OK. Thanks

Ant


----------

